# dwarf ottocinclus



## oliesminis

best pictures of the lot and they still arent good good, shows them up well though
also a good picture of my favourite plant

comments please

commonly known as ottocinclus affinis thanks for the reaserch help fishbguy


----------



## Guest

Are those really ottos? They look like SAE's or CAE's...and deffaintly aren't dwarfs when full grown....


----------



## oliesminis

*another better picture*

used high shutter speed low zoom and macro for this one, please post comments


----------



## Blue Cray

Thats a CAE for sure.


----------



## Guest

Definitely a CAE (Chinese Algae Eater)....not an Otocinclus. Good pics though.


----------



## flamingo

See? Somebody agrees with me xD


----------



## BV77

yep, I also agree, and might add....take them back , they get too big for a ten gallon and as they age, they get aggressive. They will hang on the sides of fish and suck off their slime coat making them susecptable to disease if they don't in fact kill the fish themselves.


----------



## Blue Cray

They also grow pretty fast so in about a month they'll be to big.


----------



## oliesminis

thats strange because in two months they havent grown


----------



## trashion

have you been doing regular partial water changes?


----------



## Guest

I have a CAE in my 20...I'm still looking for a new home for him...lol Anyway...mine isn't growing too fast...I"ve had him for maybe 6-8 months, maybe longer, and he hasn't grown above 2 and a half inches, but he's getting more and more aggressive.


----------



## Blue Cray

I had one for 3 months and it grew over 6" long


----------



## oliesminis

yes i do 3 water changes a fort night, i still think it is an otto but will now keep close eye on them, if anything does happen (fish death that is suspicious or if i see agresion) i will take them back

blue cray that statement mine grew to 6" in 3 month leads me to disbelief as 2 months and barely any growth (1mm-3mm)

will however keep weary. also they dont look much like they do in the photos, probably my bad camera


----------



## Blue Cray

Mine was fed a lot too fish tend to grow fast when they have the proper food and lots of it.


----------



## flamingo

Fish growing fast can also lead to deformities...

Olie, without a doubt, it isn't an otto. Not only from my point of view, but everyone else in this thread also agrees. CAE's are one of the most common fish sold... really anywhere... and it's hard to mistaken them for anything else. It looks similar to the "dwarf otto" at that size, but it has seperate markings and body shape.

I don't personally believe that much growth in that little of time... but you never know. It's not the most common case. CAE's can definitely reach over 6 inches in length, but it takes years for most individuals... because yours hasn't grown that large yet tells nothing.


----------



## Guest

It is NOT an Otocinclus. 

This is an Oto: http://www.otocinclus.com/images/oto1.jpg, http://www.disky-design.dk/fish/images/otocinclus3.jpg. They look totally different. The mouth is very different, Otos are darker colored, and they are pretty small compared to small CAE.

This is your fish: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile47.html. I am 100% sure you have a CAE.


----------



## oliesminis

ok well i have spoken to the 3 lfs' and they all said they wont take them for free so i have posted ads in some papers and stuff and hoping to get a reply very soon


----------



## oliesminis

now we have that sorted can the comments please go toward the photo quality as well as is the reason i posted it


----------



## trashion

they are cute pictures, a little fuzzy though. i love when my otos prop themselves up with their fins. when i worked at petc0, our CAEs used to do the very same thing.


----------



## emc7

The third pic is the best. Macro lenses seem to give better depth of field at highest zoom. The other ones look like the camera focused on the rock or the gravel. In the third one everything is sharp.


----------



## Guest

They seem to be a little blury, but they are pretty clear. It just looks like the camera focosed on something else, as was stated before. I hate it when that happens. One of my fish will be in the perfect position for a photo, then all of sudden, The camera will auto focuse, and it will make the tiniest piece of algae or the smallest scratch on the glass stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## oliesminis

well they are now gone but i will upload some pictures i took of it before i left some time soon

p.s 

i havent got the best camera there is and i am playing around with the settings a lot which is the reason some are better than others


----------



## Guest

That's how you figure out how to use a camera...you just play with th settings...figure out which work best for you and what your taking a picture of.


----------



## oliesminis

yeah

anyone got any ideas of a small fish to replace them that is quite a slow mover... hehe


----------



## purpleflower

ok this happened to me I thought it was an ottoo until I found this post! the pet store told me it was an otto. I'm sure the guy didn't know, he's very good with fish


----------

